# Autoresponder startet zu früh



## Doc.B (14. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich habe eben einen Autoresponder für meine Mailadresse über ISPConfig eingerichtet, Startzeitpunkt heute Abend.
Nun stelle ich fest dass aktuell schon Out-of-office replies versendet werden.
Bug oder Feature?


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2011)

Poste es doch mal im Bugtracker, dann sehen wir uns das für die nächste Release mal an.
Checke aber bitte vorher nochmal Deine Server Uhrzeit und das datum, um sicherzugehen dass das Problem nicht dort liegt.


----------



## Doc.B (16. Juli 2011)

Zeit gecheckt, ist synchron. Was mir noch aufgefallen war: Mit dem Löschen des Autoresponders scheinen die EInträge, an die bereits mal ein OOO gesendet wurde, nicht gelöscht zu werden.... wenn man OOO wieder einschaltet bekommen die Adressen *keine* Reply mehr.


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2011)

Welche ISPCOnfig Version verwendest Du und welchen pop3/imap Daemon?


----------



## Doc.B (17. Juli 2011)

Da latest & greatest (3.0.3.3 oder so) mit dovecot und postfix


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2011)

Ok. Ich schau mir das mal an.


----------



## mare (5. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

In dem .sieve File steht nichts vom den Start / Ende Datum. Wie ist denn die Umsetzung realisiert.

Hier beginnt der Autoresponder sofort nach dem setzen ?!


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2011)

Die uinstellung mit Start / Enddatum ist nur auf Courier Systemen möglich, wenn Maildrop als LDA eingesetzt wird. Sieve unterstützt leider keine Datumsauswertung in Autorespondern, da es keine Datumsfunktionen besitzt und auch keine externen Programe aufrufen kann.


----------



## mare (8. Aug. 2011)

Danke für die Info. Also am bestem im Template auskommentieren ;-)


btw.

```
{  >       if header :regex "Received" "^.*(2010) (\\(.*\\) )?..:..:.. (\\(.* > \\) )?(\\+|\\-)....( \\(.*\\))?$" { >       if header :regex "Received" "^.*(Dec) (\\(.*\\) )?.... (\\(.*\ > \) )?..:..:.. (\\(.*\\) )?(\\+|\\-)....( \\(.*\\))?$" { >       if header :regex "Received" "^.*(10|11|12) (\\(.*\\) )?... (\\(.*\ > \) )?.... (\\(.*\\) )?..:..:.. (\\(.*\\) )?(\\+|\\-)....( \\(.*\\))?$" {
```
Re: sieve date support?

btw2: Könnte man das cronscript erweitern das es das sieve script nur in dem Zeitraum einträgt.
Es läuft ja jede Minute.


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2011)

> Re: sieve date support?


Meines Wissens nach ist das aber nicht in den Sieve Versionen drin, die Dovecot 1 verwendet. Werde ich aber nochmal nachsehen.



> btw2: Könnte man das cronscript erweitern das es das sieve script nur in dem Zeitraum einträgt.
> Es läuft ja jede Minute.


Das wird leider nicht gehen, das cronscript arbeitet jobs immer in chronologischer Reihenfolde ab, das ist alleine schon aus Sicherheitsgründen sehr wichtig. Es kann also kein Job zu irgen einem Datum nochmal laufen.


----------

